# Second interview :)



## DwarvenChef (Jun 28, 2011)

Well the second interview when well today  If I land this job I may have to buy a new knife... I was playing with the Kramer Carbon steel models and just may have to bite if the discount is good 

I'll know by the end of the week  Sure it's a sales job but still in the food industry


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, whatever gets your foot back in the door again. Good luck! 

Stefan


----------



## Ratton (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope you land the job, you deserve it!!:Beersausage:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 28, 2011)

:ggodjob:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh boy this is like putting the wolf in charge of the meat wagon. 

Good luck with the job Shawn - hope you score!


----------



## jwpark (Jun 28, 2011)

Best of luck in the interview Shawn


----------



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2011)

good luck


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats 

Im happy for you


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 28, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Oh boy this is like putting the wolf in charge of the meat wagon.
> 
> Good luck with the job Shawn - hope you score!


 
What ever do you mean  Yes there are 3 stores all next to each other in the same area... oh boy...


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you talking about working for SLT or WS? In any case here's hoping you can put an end to your unemployment and some cash into your pocket.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good luck, Shawn!


----------



## mano (Jul 8, 2011)

So, did you get the job?!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 9, 2011)

I was cut after the 3rd step of the process, yesterday. Oh well, back to the running around...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 9, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> I was cut after the 3rd step of the process, yesterday. Oh well, back to the running around...


 
Sorry to hear that. Better luck for next time, though.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 9, 2011)

man... thats rough. Hope you find something cool soon.


----------

